# Neo-Soul Keys® Studio Launch - $79.99 Intro Price :: $39.99 Crossgrade



## GospelMusicians (Mar 6, 2017)

Neo-Soul Keys® Studio is the newest iteration of Gospel Musician’s legendary Neo-Soul Keys versions. It is a standalone sample library plugin (VST/AU/AAX/Standalone) and features a brand new sample engine using the highest DFD streaming algorithms. It also contains all of Overloud’s VKFX keyboard FX suite built in. These amazing effects are also included as a separate FX rack plugin that can be used in your DAW to process audio. So essentially, Neo-Soul Keys Studio is two products in one (Effect Rack and Sounds). The thing that has made Neo-Soul Keys so successful is our painstaking attention to the mechanical parts of the electric piano, which we feel, adds to the character and authenticity of an electromechanical piano. Here is why the legendary George Duke says that he used our electric pianos live:

"_I also incorporated one called [Gospel Musicians] Neo-Soul Suitcase, because that has a little more grit and meat on it for certain types of sounds. There’s another that’s pretty smooth, and it’s also a Scarbee thing but it’s toned down; it doesn’t have a lot of attack. As a matter a fact, I’m using that sound on “Brazilian Love Affair.” When I go into playing more funk, I might use Neo-Soul Keys, which has a lot of attack....” (Keyboard Magazine, Aug. 2013)_"

Neo-Soul Keys® Studio’s regular price is $199.99, but will be on sale for an* introductory price of only $79.99*. Existing Neo-Soul Keys customers can *crossgrade for $39.99*. Sale ends March 20th. 

*What's New from the Other Versions?*

42 New Electric Pianos
New Clav
New Mark I Stage
New Mark II Stage
New Mark V Stage
New RARE Wurli 300
This Model was only available in Germany and came in a wooden cabinet. 
It was based upon the 200, but with added speaker and the same amp as the 206

All EX5 Ep Factory presets
New FM Tines, Dynos, and Crystal EPs

26 New Mechanical FX
Featuring Overloud's Vintage Keyboard FX suite integrated as the main FX. 
Overloud's Vintage Keyboard FX included as a separate dedicated FX rack for your DAW 
FX Racks can be moved to change the effect’s signal routing. 
Optimized CPU and loading with extra attention to Logic Pro and Mainstage
Optimize preset system with better saving options and a search function
Much larger HD GUI screen for better viewing (1000x780)
Simple serial number authorization**
New vintage modeled Master Limiter with a smooth and transparent soft limit and tube saturation. 
Keyboard Follow (K.Follow) for Decay
Self Contained Plugin - No Free Player Required
Resizable GUI (85% View for Smaller Laptops)
Each mechanical effect has a dedicated:
ADSR
Velocity Curve
Velocity Amount
Keyboard Amount
Gain and Volume


*Highlights and Features*:

Available for VST/AU/AAX/Standalone
Operating Systems: Windows 7+ and OSX 10.7.5+
21GB of High Quality Samples
88 Distinct Electric Piano Timbres
60 Dedicated Mechanical FX
126 High Quality Presets
All of the VKFX Vintage Effects from Overloud
VKFX Included as Standalone FX to use in your DAW
18 High quality AMP Sims

*Video Overview Part 1*: 



*Video Overview Part 2*: 



*Soundcloud Demos of Raw EP Sounds*: 



*SoundCloud Audio Demos*:


----------



## ptrickf (Mar 6, 2017)

Yipee....

btw. If you sign into your account the upgrade price will appear.


----------



## GospelMusicians (Mar 6, 2017)

ptrickf said:


> Yipee....
> 
> btw. If you sign into your account the upgrade price will appear.



Yep!


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 6, 2017)

Glad to hear about this.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks and sounds great! Congrats. My only question is should I be keeping the UVI version in my template and adding this to it? Or does this contain ALL the sounds from the older versions? 

I took the time to go through all the sounds on the UVI version and picked out the ones I really liked (many! ) so are there matching presets or will I need to repeat the process?

Thanks for a great product!


----------



## milamu (Mar 6, 2017)

Is the crossgrade-price also for Steinberg´s NeoSoulKeys, which I own?


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 6, 2017)

That is a really good intro offer. 

But it's so rare I use traditional keyboards sounds, that it's probably not worth it for me.
Still, sounds like a good alternative for people who can't quite justify the price tag on Keyscape.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 6, 2017)

Bought


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 6, 2017)

One more question. Can you clarify this from your website:

**Impotant Note: Our preset system requires an initial internet connection. After that you will have to re-authorize every 90-days. Our system also requires and active network adapter, even if not used.

Not sure what you mean by a network adapter, or why it needs to be re-authorized every 90 days. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 6, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> One more question. Can you clarify this from your website:
> 
> **Impotant Note: Our preset system requires an initial internet connection. After that you will have to re-authorize every 90-days. Our system also requires and active network adapter, even if not used.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by a network adapter, or why it needs to be re-authorized every 90 days. Thanks for clarifying.



Yes, I'd love to have this clarified as well. To me it seems like a very intrusive kind of copy protection. Re-authorization every 90 days? Really? And also the network adapter has to be active, _*even if not used*_? So what do people do who are not on the internet with their workstations?


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Mar 6, 2017)

Bought it, downloaded. Corrupted rar files on installation. I told the 64bit VSTi to ignore the missing "ch1" files, but it won't play any sound with any of the presets in Cubase. Won't play in standalone either, no matter which audio output I try to use. Also, the gui seems ok in the vsti, but the pink stuff behind the letters that is supposed to indicate that something is active is off in the standalone- up and to the left. Bummer.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 6, 2017)

My experience is not very good.
Samples all go to a loop and don't decay.
Standalone and as a VSTi in Bidule, Cantabile behave the same.
Tried HDD Setting and same behavior.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm intrigued by the new 'Stuicase', 'Surly 300', 'Cav CB' and 'Diry DX' models!!


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 6, 2017)

Just when I was in, they pull me back out (sigh). 

Waiting on Jamal to explain a few things from this thread.


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 6, 2017)

I was ready to buy too... Got me drooling over these sounds Jamal! And the p-l-a-y-a-b-i-l-i-t-y.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 6, 2017)

Well for fairness sake I re installed a second time and same troubles.
I'm thinking it's a compression/conversion issue.
RAR was giving someone else a problem too.
I'm using IDM with 8 travel lanes.


----------



## elpedro (Mar 6, 2017)

I just got it, always loved NSK's, but this lifts it really nicely, it's a sweet deal. no download (although the download server was very slow - they must be selling quite a few copies!) or unzip problems my end!Just had a nice noodle with some of the new instruments and I'm loving it!


----------



## Quasar (Mar 6, 2017)

Przemek K. said:


> Yes, I'd love to have this clarified as well. To me it seems like a very intrusive kind of copy protection. Re-authorization every 90 days? Really? And also the network adapter has to be active, _*even if not used*_? So what do people do who are not on the internet with their workstations?



Wow, thank you for bringing this to our attention... I did not see the fine print there.


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 7, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Wow, thank you for bringing this to our attention... I did not see the fine print there.



Actually it was member kurtvanzo who did bring it to attention, and I'm glad he did. I was very excited about this new version and almost hit the purchase button but under such circumstanze...
I hope Jamal will join in and explain what this is all about.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 7, 2017)

I know this is probably a support related post but trying anyway.

The RAR's don't work. They just seem to be extracting forever and nothing happens. This is on OS X.

EDIT: Oh, I am not alone with this problem. Seems like a premature release...

Anyone got it working?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Mar 7, 2017)

Virtuoso said:


> I'm intrigued by the new 'Stuicase', 'Surly 300', 'Cav CB' and 'Diry DX' models!!


Only one guy gets to play the Surly 300 - Surly!


----------



## Raindog (Mar 7, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> I know this is probably a support related post but trying anyway.
> 
> The RAR's don't work. They just seem to be extracting forever and nothing happens. This is on OS X.
> 
> ...



Yes, they seem to be extracting forever but finally they are done. I almost lost patience but after 45 minutes or so everything was fine (on OSX). Around 20 GByte of data. I like the pianos a lot, even the Surlys


----------



## GospelMusicians (Mar 7, 2017)

milamu said:


> Is the crossgrade-price also for Steinberg´s NeoSoulKeys, which I own?



Yes, this includes the Steinberg folks. You have to register with us and this is how:


For Third Party Registration please do the following:

Go to the Product: http://gospelmusicians.com/third-party-registration.html and Add it to your cart
When you go to Checkout, then choose Other for payment method
In the Notes Section of your Order Please let us know who you purchased from and your registration numbers/Order ID. 
Send a copy of your invoice to [email protected] and the Invoice number that you received from us. 

We will process your order and you will receive all of the benefits as a regular purchaser.


----------



## GospelMusicians (Mar 7, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Well for fairness sake I re installed a second time and same troubles.
> I'm thinking it's a compression/conversion issue.
> RAR was giving someone else a problem too.
> I'm using IDM with 8 travel lanes.



So the RAR format is really finicky. We compressed using WinRAR and it seems that you have to use the suggested extraction tools per the Installation Manual. So for OSX us UnRARX and for Windows use WinRar. For OSX guys, the status is a bit weird. It takes a while and you have to wait until you see that it's absolutely finished.


----------



## GospelMusicians (Mar 7, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Wow, thank you for bringing this to our attention... I did not see the fine print there.



Don't worry about this....This is only for people who are not connected to the internet. We are working on an update for offline activation. It's not really that intrusive, because somehow someway every system requires an internet connection, even if it is just to download a Manager.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 7, 2017)

OK it actually DOES seem to extract - it just takes a long time as others have pointed out. Sorry about that. I just never saw such slow extraction before. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 7, 2017)

Loving this, goodbye Lounge Lizard et al...


----------



## noises on (Mar 7, 2017)

My win7 installation up and running.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 7, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> OK it actually DOES seem to extract - it just takes a long time as others have pointed out. Sorry about that. I just never saw such slow extraction before. Looking forward to checking it out.



Ye, it does. A couple of times I almost quit it because I thought it wasn't woking.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 7, 2017)

GospelMusicians said:


> Don't worry about this....This is only for people who are not connected to the internet. We are working on an update for offline activation. It's not really that intrusive, because somehow someway every system requires an internet connection, even if it is just to download a Manager.



My DAW PC is offline. I admit I am pretty fussy (essentially militant) about what forms of CP I will tolerate... On rare occasions (and only after much wailing and gnashing of teeth - I would much rather port an offline C/R or whatever when I can), I am willing to insert a USB WiFi stick and activate a license key _once_. But anything involving dongles, 3rd party drivers or accounts, anything that must "phone home" every x number of days, requires renewable subscriptions, network adapters... In short, any licensing that has to be "maintained" via the communications grid is an absolute deal killer. Simple like that.

My DAW workstation computer is akin to a diary or private journal, and I run like a scared jackrabbit away from anything that even HINTS at privacy intrusion on the levels outlined above. If you're working on an offline activation update, I would be interested in what it is once this update has been completed. The pianos sound wonderful.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 7, 2017)

GospelMusicians said:


> Don't worry about this....This is only for people who are not connected to the internet. We are working on an update for offline activation. It's not really that intrusive, because somehow someway every system requires an internet connection, even if it is just to download a Manager.



Thanks Jamal. It would be wise to clarify on the website and watch for typos. I recieved your email promotion this morning which contained this, which I hope is a typo:
*
UPDATE*: We have just decided to reward any customer who has purchased any of our other Kontakt or UVI products in the past. You will not get the $39.99 price, but you will get the $49.99 price.

Either BOTH prices are Typos, or by "reward" you meant "punish". I hope it's the former. 

Regardless you may want to reread your mailings before you send them out. As a person with dyslexia I always do this before sending any email and it saves a lot of headaches (and customer questions). Thanks for being so responsive here, it really helps.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Mar 7, 2017)

Still no dice for me. Re-downloaded, unzipped with WinRAR. Download takes less than 4 minutes for about 6GB, then the decompression takes almost 1h20m. 

I don't believe I've ever seen a RAR file compressed so zealously. 6GB becoming almost 20GB is an amazing feat, but it may be causing some issues. I got a bunch of "file is corrupt" messages, but some of the files that didn't work last time, did work this time. There are a bunch that were corrupted last time that continue to be corrupt. I've now tried unzipping with WinRAR, 7zip, and B1 Archiver. This is pretty standard stuff- I've downloaded many TB of samples and unzipped/installed without issue.

I'd rather have 10 zip files that work than 3 RAR files that don't. No word back from Gospel Musicians yet via their contact us form. Busy times, I guess!


----------



## GospelMusicians (Mar 7, 2017)

Vita Et Musica said:


> Still no dice for me. Re-downloaded, unzipped with WinRAR. Download takes less than 4 minutes for about 6GB, then the decompression takes almost 1h20m.
> 
> I don't believe I've ever seen a RAR file compressed so zealously. 6GB becoming almost 20GB is an amazing feat, but it may be causing some issues. I got a bunch of "file is corrupt" messages, but some of the files that didn't work last time, did work this time. There are a bunch that were corrupted last time that continue to be corrupt. I've now tried unzipping with WinRAR, 7zip, and B1 Archiver. This is pretty standard stuff- I've downloaded many TB of samples and unzipped/installed without issue.
> 
> I'd rather have 10 zip files that work than 3 RAR files that don't. No word back from Gospel Musicians yet via their contact us form. Busy times, I guess!



We never heard of 6GB downloading in 10 minutes and we are on a 1GB Bi-directional Fiber line. It could be that the downloads are coming corrupt for some reason. 

We are not doing anything different at all with the RAR. We are using what probably 90% of all sampler developers use, which is Winzip to compress. This is the normal decompression time it takes for any large library.


----------



## GospelMusicians (Mar 7, 2017)

Przemek K. said:


> Yes, I'd love to have this clarified as well. To me it seems like a very intrusive kind of copy protection. Re-authorization every 90 days? Really? And also the network adapter has to be active, _*even if not used*_? So what do people do who are not on the internet with their workstations?



Next version which should be available in a few days, will allow for Offline Activation. It'll be similar to the Challenge Response and it'll be more manual. 

There will never be a single authorization system that makes both customers and business owners happy. If it's too easy, then your stuff becomes shareware in a matter of months. If it's too intrusive, then customers hate it. So we think we found a safe middle-ground.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Mar 7, 2017)

GospelMusicians said:


> We never heard of 6GB downloading in 10 minutes and we are on a 1GB Bi-directional Fiber line. It could be that the downloads are coming corrupt for some reason.
> 
> We are not doing anything different at all with the RAR. We are using what probably 90% of all sampler developers use, which is Winzip to compress. This is the normal decompression time it takes for any large library.


 
I'm on Google Fiber, those speeds are pretty normal for me, although bringing these down from the Amazon servers were some of the fastest download speeds I've ever seen. Is there some sort of alternative download? Are the downloads links/files generated or are the files a static download? Not sure what else I can do. I'm not doing anything different on my end. Can you zip the files rather than RAR format? I can easily drop them in a single sample folder.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Mar 7, 2017)

GospelMusicians said:


> We never heard of 6GB downloading in 10 minutes and we are on a 1GB Bi-directional Fiber line. It could be that the downloads are coming corrupt for some reason.
> 
> We are not doing anything different at all with the RAR. We are using what probably 90% of all sampler developers use, which is Winzip to compress. This is the normal decompression time it takes for any large library.



I should also add that I have many libraries that exceed the size of this one and I don't ever recall any of them taking this long to decompress, but that's probably because they aren't compressed as much. Typically they're just putting NI compressed files in a zip or RAR as a package. Anyway, wouldn't mind waiting either way if the files decompressed without errors. Hope I can get this working- love everything I'm hearing in the demos!


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Mar 7, 2017)

3rd time's a charm. I re-downloaded, this time I used WinZip to decompress, since it was mentioned that WinZip was used to compress the files. There were several times WinZip stopped with an error, but each time it offered me the option of debugging. I would debug and it kept decompressing the files. 

So, basically the sampler is not set up to load a partial sample set. If it's missing one of the files and pops up the missing file alert, you have the option of choosing to locate the sample folder (which I did and it sends you into an endless loop of missing files) or you can choose ignore. Apparently, if you choose ignore nothing loads, even if you have a folder full of functional .ch1 files. This is either a bug, an oversight, or a poor design choice. It's an all or nothing thing. So, what would happen if I wanted to only take a small portable HD with only a few of my favorite EP's? I'm guessing that may not be possible? Or there's some other workaround I haven't heard yet.

Anyway, with Neo-Soul Keys Studio up and running, I'm diving into the sounds. Totally amazing and worth waaaay more than the asking price. Rocky start, happy ending.


----------



## GospelMusicians (Mar 7, 2017)

We have an update coming in a few days that will allow offline activation via a type of challenge response method. 

RARs work on OSX...Just need to be patient. 21GB is compressed to 6GB. Some have reported 30 min. or so. You have to understand that RAR archiving is very, very limited on OSX, but it's the best format we have.


----------



## bbunker (Mar 7, 2017)

My two cents:

1. It took 50 minutes for mine to decompress. Seriously, pack a lunch.

2. Like Vita Et Musica mentioned, if anything goes wrong (i.e., like me, you assumed that it wasn't going to decompress into a file 3.5 times bigger...) then it won't work. At all.

3. Totally worth the 50 minute upgrade. After playing it, I'd have waited 50 hours. They're that good. I wished Keyscape had more of those MKS 'Digitals that are kind of EPish' sounds, and Jamal's EX5, Dynos and FM EP's totally satisfy that wish.

TL-DR: At the price point, this needs some phrase which goes three levels beyond what most people mean by a 'no-brainer purchase.'


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Mar 7, 2017)

bbunker said:


> My two cents:
> 
> 1. It took 50 minutes for mine to decompress. Seriously, pack a lunch.
> 
> ...



Agreed. The install compression scheme could be better, and there are some programming bugs, but I'm convinced this is the finest collection of sampled EP's available. I'm blown away by the quality, variety, and depth. You can make these sound as quirky and noisy as you like. Authentic to the bone. At this price point, they're basically giving it away. Seriously.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 7, 2017)

Vita Et Musica said:


> Agreed. The install compression scheme could be better, and there are some programming bugs, but I'm convinced this is the finest collection of sampled EP's available. I'm blown away by the quality, variety, and depth. You can make these sound as quirky and noisy as you like. Authentic to the bone. At this price point, they're basically giving it away. Seriously.


Big wraps (not that I wasn't already convinced that this looks a great deal).
Trigger Pulled.
DLing now and will have to wait til tonight to play.


----------



## Udo (Mar 7, 2017)

So, it's not UVI based anymore.....? That's a pitty!


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 7, 2017)

Works for me now.
Fantastic quality, EX5 Suitcase is what I want out of Hybrid Beefy Tine-Ish EP.

My last issue is no sustain Pedal.
Cc64 doesn't work.
I did use the ADSR edit and put cc64 on release.
It works there so anyone know what CC is used for the sustain Pedal?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 8, 2017)

Udo said:


> So, it's not UVI based anymore.....? That's a pitty!


Oh, What is it based on?


----------



## Raindog (Mar 8, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Works for me now.
> Fantastic quality, EX5 Suitcase is what I want out of Hybrid Beefy Tine-Ish EP.
> 
> My last issue is no sustain Pedal.
> ...



Sustain pedal works for me without problems but I haven´t tried all patches yet. I assume, they are all programmed the same way though.
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm not worried. NSK has been so helpful and have rapid support.
Problems are just solutions wrapped with a Ribbon.
Another lesson in the quest for awesomeness...


----------



## GospelMusicians (Mar 8, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Works for me now.
> Fantastic quality, EX5 Suitcase is what I want out of Hybrid Beefy Tine-Ish EP.
> 
> My last issue is no sustain Pedal.
> ...



That EX5 Suitcase is amazing


----------



## rgarber (Mar 8, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Oh, What is it based on?



NSK is based on a player that Jamal and team co-wrote.

I'm going to be a bit off-topic on this but it concerns me that this might becoming a trend with folks writing their own players instead of using UVI or Kontakt. By nature I am not a very organized person and keeping up with all the library, plug-ins, player updates feels daunting at times. It's my fault, I have over a hundred libraries and plug-ins. It's a quandry though because I'm all for as real as it gets. I practically demand it. - Rich


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm on Mac OS 10.10. Quick download, long de-compress time (~40 mins) with unrarx. I had to point the player to the samples after player was installed (I wasn't asked where samples were during install, as per manual). No big deal: go to Settings in upper RH part of the GUI, and there's a button.

If you played a real rhodes or wurli in the past, you will love this. And for this price? 

This one is for players. I have gravitated to modeled pianos a lot in the past because they are fast - they feel more like the instant feedback you get with a physical instrument. But NKS streaming on an SSD feels really 'live' to me, as some sample-based keyboard VIs haven't in the past. The patches aren't massive - they're just well done.

Those of us who loved the great George Duke can see why he could use a product along these lines. Because it's very playable, you can really flow and be spontaneous.

Congratulations and thank you!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 8, 2017)

Well I installed yesterday evening around 6pm. Extraction took about 20-30minutes and was very smooth on Win 7 system. Started noodling and didn't go to bed til 2.30am and I probably only looked at about half of the patches. 
Make of that what you will. 

I'm not sure if I'll use all the patches but the Rhodes and Wurlys are lovely and a lot of fun to play. Excellent and just what I was looking for. Thank you. 

My sustain pedal works as expected. 

A lot of the eps have long sustains. Is that the case with everyone? They keep going as long as I hold the key. Is this expected behaviour? The Rhodes and Wurlys behave as I expected and sustain is affected by attack. 

I'm not 100% convinced with the effects chains, however I am quite happy to say that may be user error and I just need to spend some time with them to get the most out of the options. I do love the chorus settings though and they sit so well with the Rhodes models (to my ears at least). The effects chain is a minor issue for me as the base instruments are so wonderful I just don't care.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 9, 2017)

Great version. The only disappointments for me are the Wurlitzers. Unless I am simply missing it, I don't hear one that really sounds like it sounds out of its own speakers and all of them are pretty gritty, not a clean one.


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 9, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> A lot of the eps have long sustains.



I have note stealing on one patch, and I can't seem to find it at the moment. Will report when I come across it again. I don't see a 'max voices' control on the plugin, like in Kontakt. Not a big deal, and sure it will be fixed in future.

Also slightly underwhelmed by wurlies compared to the rhodes, but that's a high standard.

Jay, the 'Classic Wurliem 2' sounds pretty clean (to me anyway) with all the processing off. (BTW, the toggles are backwards in the fx section (when unit is engaged, light is on, but virtual switch is set to 'off') - also not a big deal). There is an overdrive module in fx which needs to be off, and also a saturation knob in the master section. With both off, and the barky growly rotary pots on main page off, Classic Wurliem 2 doesn't sound that gritty to me. Sustains are long, but it sounds fairly clean for what it is.

EDIT: there is an ADSR window, so sustains can be as long or short as you want. Turning down the 'sustain' *rotary* knob on main page seems to turn down volume rather than sustain, at least on the wurlies, but the ADSR works - you can get a natural sounding sustain with sustain knob in conjunction with the ADSR window.

On the rhodes (so far) the sustain knob works more as expected - it seems to override the 'sustain' part of ADSR window.

BTW, did I mention how much I love this library? Yum.

EDIT 2:

There is a lot going on in the ADSR window, including extra gain, velocity curves, and amp envelope, so I think we all need some time to twiddle and listen. I have already made one killer user preset for myself, and I basically just did educated fiddling around until I got good results. So long as it sounds good I am happy!


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 9, 2017)

[QUOTE="jonnybutter, post: 4063524, member: 13028"

Jay, the 'Classic Wurliem 2' sounds pretty clean (to me anyway) with all the processing off. (BTW, the toggles are backwards in the fx section (when unit is engaged, light is on, but virtual switch is set to 'off') - also not a big deal). There is an overdrive module in fx which needs to be off, and also a saturation knob in the master section. With both off, and the barky growly rotary pots on main page off, Classic Wurliem 2 doesn't sound that gritty to me. Sustains are long, but it sounds fairly clean for what it is.

EDIT: there is an ADSR window, so sustains can be as long or short as you want. Turning down the 'sustain' *rotary* knob on main page seems to turn down volume rather than sustain, at least on the wurlies, but the ADSR works - you can get a natural sounding sustain with sustain knob in conjunction with the ADSR window.

[/QUOTE]

All true but if you compare it to the Indiginus WURL-e Studio with the Direct setting, it just sounds more like the Wurlitzers I owned though their own speaker. Then if I add a Fender Super or Twin amp sim it sounds like how I used to play it in nightclubs.

So I am just partial to that, I guess.


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 9, 2017)

_All true but if you compare it to the Indiginus WURL-e Studio with the Direct setting, it just sounds more like the Wurlitzers I owned though their own speaker. Then if I add a Fender Super or Twin amp sim it sounds like how I used to play it in nightclubs.

So I am just partial to that, I guess.
_
I hear that. I never gigged with a wurlie, just played them through their own speakers in music school - and it's been a long time. The tan wooden case ones were fun to overdrive! The Indiginus does sound fantastic, I must say. It has both air and a rounded, sweet tone.


----------



## Twrogstudio (Mar 9, 2017)

Personally I love the new Wurlitzer's. They're massively superiour to the previous Neo Soul wurlies, but they are built around that style, so each to their own. Overall this new version is brilliant and the introductory/crossgrade pricing is beyond generous!


----------



## Udo (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey GospelMusicians guys, I'm extremely annoyed.

Tried to post a question on your website using the contact form, but can't get past the captcha nonsense. Get rejected as spam.

Maybe it's related to the content of what I'm posting. It's the content of an email with evidence I bought the original from VSTBuzz.

I didn't install it yet, but now want to upgrade.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 9, 2017)

Udo said:


> Hey GospelMusicians guys, I'm extremely annoyed.
> 
> Tried to post a question on your website using the contact form, but can't get past the captcha nonsense. Get rejected as spam.
> 
> ...



Hey @Udo. I just sent them a complaint about the captcha last week. They said that it takes so many people before they consider it a bug, so now we got a quorum going at least. I forget what the number was. I have seen that capctha before and hated it then also. The secret with that one is to keep pushing the "Give me another captcha" button until you get one that you can read. For me it took 37 times. It is a dumb captcha screen. A smart one would have figured out that a robot can't push the give me another captcha button and let me right in. It is like most copy protection. Rather than focus on keeping the bad guys out, it starts with keep everybody out and only let a few good guys in. The problem with that is they punish many good people who are not robots or pirates. But, hey they got to stop those 1% of bad apples, even if they stop 23% of good apples also. That 1% must be punished at all costs! They think: "We must stop evil, even if we also punish our paying customers."

That being said, I pushed the doggone button 37 times and finally got to be one of the 77% good apples and bought the library. It was worth it! The key to that captcha is, you see 2 things. Once you can read both of them, type in the first one, then a space, then the second one (case sensitive). The funny thing is that I heard Mr. Magoo can read every one of them so he gets in the first time every time. Blurry to us becomes in focus to him. How about that? Also I heard the captcha can detect whether you are a dog or cat person. If you are a cat person, it will never let you in. A robot will get in before a cat person will. I am a polar bear person and there are no cats or dogs here, so I got in after 37 button pushes, no problem.

I did not like the first demo video, especially the dirt section, and told Jamal that. But then I watched the second video and I was totally impressed with everything, including dirt so then bought it and played it myself. Wow is it great! Dirt circuit and all. The Neo Soul team outdid themselves this time. I am equally impressed that this is their first library that required not a Kontakt or UVI script programmer, but a C++ and Steingberg VST SDK programmer. A most excellent first stand-alone VST library they did. Keep pushing that "next captcha" button @Udo and you will be glad that you did. 

If I am wrong, sue me. My address is: 12.6, Alert, Nunavut, Canada. Your lawyers can serve the summons there. ☺

Hey, Jamal. This library is a gift. Thank you and forgive my earlier moaning and groaning to your help desk.

Sásta


----------



## GospelMusicians (Mar 10, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Great version. The only disappointments for me are the Wurlitzers. Unless I am simply missing it, I don't hear one that really sounds like it sounds out of its own speakers and all of them are pretty gritty, not a clean one.



Just goes to show that there are soo soo many different versions of the same EP. Our absolute #1 praise in this new library IS actually the Wurly...haha! Most people say they absolutely love the new Wurli and surprisingly people are loving the EX5 Suitcase. Also people who never really cared for the Clav, actually are loving the Clav now. We have to admit, the Clav sounds very authentic. The new clean suitcases are amazing as well. 

As far as the support: You can email us directly at [email protected] and now we will look into a different contact form with a bit less Capcha, but this is hard. There are thousands of bots just sitting waiting to overwhelm the system, so we need to be very careful.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 10, 2017)

But Jamal, how many of them owned two different Wurlies,140 and 200, and played them both art home through their speakers writing songs and 5-6 nights a week in nightclubs through Fender amps for app. 10 years, like I did?

Not that it matters to anyone other than me, nor should it but it perhaps explains the difference in perception.

Anyway, you know that I have been a huge supporter of NeoSoul from the gitgo and this version is terrific. LOVE the Clavs.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 10, 2017)

Udo said:


> Hey GospelMusicians guys, I'm extremely annoyed.
> 
> Tried to post a question on your website using the contact form, but can't get past the captcha nonsense. Get rejected as spam.
> 
> ...



Contact them directly through email [email protected] or [email protected] Also I would install the UVI version if I were you... (edited for content).... I've installed both. Both have their strong points, I'll prob keep using the UVI. ...(edited for content).... Had issues getting my VSTbuzz purchase to show up in my account as well, but Jamal was great and helped me through the whole process. Make sure to read install instructions also, since I didn't properly place the samples after the NKS studio install and spent an hour trying to figure out why the plugin and standalone made no sound. Cheers.


----------



## jon wayne (Mar 10, 2017)

Bought NSK. I am so disappointed! I thought I was Greg Phillinganes playing for Al Jarreau. Turned on the light.....it was just me!!!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 10, 2017)

jon wayne said:


> Bought NSK. I am so disappointed! I thought I was Greg Phillinganes playing for Al Jarreau. Turned on the light.....it was just me!!!



I can confirm I have also identified this "bug".
I feel confident that GM will fix it in an update. Hopefully soon.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Mar 10, 2017)

My own supposedly saved presets don't show up after I close and re open Neo Soul. Anyone else experiencing this? I made a dozen or so presets only to come back later and no user presets showing lol


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 11, 2017)

I had a breeze downloading & installing.

Finally I can say the logic wurly's and suitcases goodbye. Not that they are bad at all, but they are a bit generic and not enough definition and authenticity to my ears.
These neo soul keys are very playable and due to the dirt &grit&stuff can make a very fine tuned tasty version.

Well done collection Jamal! (I don't know you at all but since everyone's on a first name base I thought I'd try it too )


----------



## GospelMusicians (Mar 12, 2017)

GP_Hawk said:


> My own supposedly saved presets don't show up after I close and re open Neo Soul. Anyone else experiencing this? I made a dozen or so presets only to come back later and no user presets showing lol



Please watch the video specifically on presets. You must save the presets inside of the Library/Category/Userpreset. You probably saved them outside of the preset folder location or not in the Category subcat.


----------



## SirKen (Mar 12, 2017)

Are there any updates on the new copy protection?


----------



## GP_Hawk (Mar 12, 2017)

GospelMusicians said:


> Please watch the video specifically on presets. You must save the presets inside of the Library/Category/Userpreset. You probably saved them outside of the preset folder location or not in the Category subcat.


Thx Jamal. I got it figured out.


----------



## Garlu (Mar 13, 2017)

Got it and flipped out! It really sounds great! Congrats Jamal! (getting one of those top 50 songs reharm'ed with NKS is a lot of fun! loving the "bite" and character of some of the presets!).


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 16, 2017)

So the Studio Neo-Soul Keys is a new product, different from the UVI version? It has a new engine with a standalone and VST plugin version, correct? Does this new version have the same patches-samples and just a new Engine, or does it sound different? Thanks, Mr A


----------



## Quasar (Mar 17, 2017)

SirKen said:


> Are there any updates on the new copy protection?


FWIW, got an email today saying among other things that a "bug fix" preventing offline activation is coming soon... Knowing exactly what the CP is, how it works and whether it conforms to my admittedly severe and eccentric standards is the ONLY reason I haven't already purchased this, as I am 100% sold on the sounds and features, especially at the generous intro price.


----------



## SirKen (Mar 17, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> FWIW, got an email today saying among other things that a "bug fix" preventing offline activation is coming soon... Knowing exactly what the CP is, how it works and whether it conforms to my admittedly severe and eccentric standards is the ONLY reason I haven't already purchased this, as I am 100% sold on the sounds and features, especially at the generous intro price.



I am in the same boat


----------



## Joe_D (Mar 17, 2017)

GospelMusicians said:


> Next version which should be available in a few days, will allow for Offline Activation. It'll be similar to the Challenge Response and it'll be more manual.



Let me join the (gospel ) chorus asking about the update to the activation/authorization process, and exactly what options the customer will have. 

I am absolutely not going to buy/use software that has to be re-approved online every XX days, or that requires a background process (program) that is required to be running at all times on my DAW. I respect your need to copy-protect your products, and I certainly don't mind going online either automatically or manually one time to activate the software on my computer, but I won't use software that automatically goes online for repeated authorizations or "check-ins," or that requires me to do that manually on a repeating basis.

If your software allows a "one time" activation, whether offline or online, I will gladly purchase the update. And, as a more than a third of a century Rhodes owner/performer, thanks for keeping the electric piano tradition alive. I will never sell my Mark I, and I smile every time I walk into a studio to lay down tracks and find a well-maintained Rhodes, but I do value having Neo-Soul Keys.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## GospelMusicians (Mar 19, 2017)

Today is the last day of the sale.....

We do have an offline version that works great. One customer used it already. The only caveat is that it does require an active network adapter, even if you are not online. It works like a challenge response method and you *DO NOT *have to re-authorize every so many days.

The Online activation is one-time, but if you change a network adapter, or re-format your drive, it will require re-authorization.


----------



## GospelMusicians (Mar 19, 2017)

PS: The sale ends today. We don't check these forums, because we are busy answering tech support. Please in the future, if you have questions, ask tech support, instead of waiting for us to check all 5-7 forums. A forum will never be the way to get the true information. We could have sent you a demo test version ahead of time.


----------



## Joe_D (Mar 19, 2017)

GospelMusicians said:


> PS: The sale ends today. We don't check these forums, because we are busy answering tech support. Please in the future, if you have questions, ask tech support, instead of waiting for us to check all 5-7 forums. A forum will never be the way to get the true information. We could have sent you a demo test version ahead of time.


Thanks, Jamal, but I did try many times to contact support; your "Captcha" screen won't let me through. I tried the "Audio Captcha" also, to no avail. I see on the previous page that you have an email address; I guess I'll try that.

I bought NSK through VSTBuzz, and since it didn't show up in my GospelMusicians account, I "bought" the "free" item today, including my purchase details in the notes (for confused readers, that's the way you are supposed to alert GospelMusicians to your prior purchase from a 3rd party; from my understanding, that's not necessary if you are buying outright instead of crossgrading, or if you are crossgrading but purchased the original directly from them). I got an email saying that it went through, but no upgrade pricing appears on your website when I'm signed in. Thanks for your reply here, though.

Edit: I now have sent a support email using the address on the previous page of this thread, and support got me sorted out. Thanks!


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 24, 2017)

Everything works great with the new release.
Sustain works fine, no need to change from CC# 64, but nice option.

Sounds fantastic.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 25, 2017)

Darn. Missed the sale waiting for info about this activation business. Man.


----------

